# Improved Bike Bug Bicycle Engine - USA Made



## Bike Bug (Oct 20, 2011)

America’s Favorite Bicycle Engine

This year we have released our Improved bike Bug Bicycle Engine that was featured on CBS news - http://bit.ly/mTCYpL  . Prior to release we tested our Improved Bike Bug for one year - The Record is 5,800 miles in one year by a teeenager in Florida with no repair. Our website www.bikebug.net also displays bicycle accessories such as No Flats Tubes, X- Lights, Torpedo Head Lights, Bicycle Radios and other goodies that deck out your ride. Bike Bug, 14520 Memorial Drive #M107, Houston, Texas 77079 sales@bikebug.net 713 962 2681.

Bike Bugs, Aqua Bugs, TAS Spitz & Sears Free Spirit Bicycle Engines. Sells NOS - $500 & restored used - $350. We also supply parts, technical literature for these engines – O&R, Chicken Power, Solex, and Bike Machines. We also buy used bicycle engines or furnish a trade in for a restored or new bicycle engine. Our service and sales includes a 30 day warranty.  

BITW (Brothers In The Wind)

Mike


----------

